# New Glocks



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The Glock 40 is a long slide 10mm like the G41. The G34 G35 G40 and G41 gen 4 will available with optics ready slides. No word of a SS9mm yet.http://i.imgur.com/RuQKX2X.jpg


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice.


----------

